# Hedgie not walking.



## carissachavarria (Feb 28, 2015)

My hedgehog, Luna, recently had what i think was pneumonia and then mites. Those, i think, are gone after treatments. During the week of her having this issue, she hasn't walked (or tried) and then doesn't stand very long before falling over. She doesn't have a specific side preference but she does shake her head a lot. Which we thought was an ear infection but that doesn't seem to be the case. She gets really tired after eating, but I mean most things get tired after eating too. She eats and drinks normally, she was dehydrated but after a vet fluid-based and digestive meal she doesn't have those symptoms anymore. She also used to have really bad crust in her eyes but I assumed that was because of the mites or pneumonia. It's been two weeks now, and she's not walking. She lays on her side and crawls to water or food when I'm not hand feeding her. She doesn't ball up, she used to be the grouchiest of my two, but she still hisses occasionally. That gives me hope. It's not Wobbly Hedgehog Syndrome, she doesn't have a chance of getting that. She's not wobbling she just not standing up or walking, there's no wobbling if she's not even walking. I was wondering if someone could help me? Other than her not walking she looks very healthy and acts healthy (minus a few things). I'm extremely worried, she's only about 2 years and I've only had her since the last week in august. Does anyone have any idea what this could be? ):


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Has she been to the vet? What's the temperature in her cage? Do you have a heat set up and a light schedule for her? All hedgehogs have a chance of getting WHS but I agree that right now it doesn't sound like that.

How much is she eating?


----------



## carissachavarria (Feb 28, 2015)

The temperature ranges from 70-75, i don't think it'll be hibernation and her sister is in perfect health. But I don't have a good light schedule or heat lamp. She has been to the vet, and they've only said she possibly had pneumonia. I'm trying to avoid going back because they get really expensive. thank you for responding too.


----------



## carissachavarria (Feb 28, 2015)

Also, she eats normally as much as I can give her before she starts refusing to eat or drink anymore. I have a feeding schedule for twice a day until her health returns completely.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

The temperature needs to be steadier, and should stay above 73*. I would fix that first, personally, especially if she previously had pneumonia. URIs and pneumonia can be caused by too-cool temperatures, especially from an extended period of those temps. Even if she wasn't actively attempting hibernation, it can be the cause. You should probably get a CHE set up (or a space heater) and make sure to stabilize the temperature around 75* or so and see how she responds. 

You also need a light schedule, especially north of the equator right now - in the winter, natural light isn't enough because the days are too short. Hedgehogs need 12-14 hours of light during the day all year around, and it's best to have it be a lamp or something since sometimes storms can make it darker, etc.

Those are the first two things I'd do. If neither of those make any difference, then honestly, I'd take her back to the vet for a full checkup, and especially have her ears closely looked at.

How much is she actually eating, though? Do you have a number amount, in CCs/mLs? Did she lose a lot of weight while she was sick that could be causing weakness?


----------



## carissachavarria (Feb 28, 2015)

Thank you so much! I'm a first time hedgehog owner, so I really appreciate that. I'll make sure to fix up a lighting schedule and heating. An estimate of her eating and drinking would be around 40-50mL twice a day, because we had water in her food she wouldn't want to drink water straight up afterwards. I never saw a weight loss, she never stopped eating it just became difficult to get to the water or food but I noticed her not moving anymore within 6 hours when her symptoms started showing.


----------

